# Viliv N5 hardware support?



## jasonmanley87 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello.  I'm considering buying a Viliv N5 umpc (because it's small and looks awesome) but I hear it has the Intel GMA500 graphics chipset?  Is there a decent/good driver for this in FreeBSD?  Also I'm not sure which wireless chipset it has, but I assume that NDIS wrapper would take care of that?  Thank you.


----------



## dusty_fox (Apr 26, 2011)

The GMA500 isn't even supported that well by linux, much less so by FreeBSD I believe.  If using FreeBSD (or even linux) is important to you, you might want to consider looking at other computer options.


----------

